# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Anyone like cars?

## league_of_ordinary_men

So I had an interesting conversation with a friend who loves cars as much as me.What we talked about was the fact that you sometimes look at the car someone drives and you can get a sense of the guy's or woman's salary even if the bank owns it  :Wink:  .But we were talking about some people like classic cars as well as modern cars but if some people see an old classic car they think poor guy he must not be doing so good,haha.But like me being a car fan I appreciate classics as well as a new car, so if I see the guy drive up with a old classic I can look at it and think that's a beautiful car were as some people will think wow can't this guy get something better.So whats your thoughts about seeing someone driving an old classic as a daily driver especially from a business perspective,you know if you have to meet someone for a meeting and they roll up in class,do you think in a sense that there not doing as well as someone in a brand new car?And I'm not talking about a fixer up here an talking about a real classic.

----------


## adrianh

I couldn't care less...a car is just that, a car. Money does not define a person. My brother is a self made multi-millionaire and he drives a piece of crap 20 year old Merc, his ex boss is a billionaire (yes, he really is) and he drives a piece of crap 15 year old Audi 500. 

The person who judges another person by the car they drive is an idiot and the person who thinks that others judge them by the car that they drive is also an idiot.....

...seems there are many idiots driving expensive cars to impress other idiots....

New cars are the single biggest waste of money on this planet - will you spend R1Mil on a house that is worth R500k the following day - I think not, so why in the hell do people spend it on cars...because they think that other people care....that is the only reason....

A new car is nothing more than a new handbag, it makes a a person feel as if they have attained something and have something to show the world....My view is simple F the world, who cares what they think...a confident woman doesn't need a new fake handbag to feel good about herself and a confident man doesn't new a new BM kitted with bells, whistles and yoyo's to feel good about himself.

Like I said, you have money or you don't, if you can't afford to pay for your expensive toys in cash then you don't...then you are just a wannabe!

----------

Didditmiself (25-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

I love luxury sedans, just can't afford them!!!

----------


## ians

Adrian funny you should say that, 2 of the richest people I know both drive old mercs they purchased before I was born and pay cash for everthing. Maybe that is the secrect to success not wasting money on HP for vehicles. 

Personally I drive a practical vehicle, for me it is a Caddy van, for the simple reason it is totally closed in the back and it has side doors so you can access tools etc from the side, unlike a bakkie which is easy to break into and you have to climb into the vehicle and scratch for things. 

I have just purchased a bus for many reasons, it will make my life easier and save money, before the bus we always had to do things with 2 vehicles, now we do everything with 1 vehicle, from towing the boat to just spending the day on the beach you name it.

It I didn't need a vehicle for work, if I worked in an office I would be riding a motor bike to work everyday. :Wink: 

My toy would be a Yamaha R1 in blue with gold and polished rims a turbo charger and nos kit attached and a single pipe, don't like the sound of the double pipes, my old screamer (wild thing) sounded so much better with a split single pipe on the side. Clocking 300 + helps you forget any silly things which where bothering you and rolling open the throttle releases the tension as you go  :Big Grin:  the only reason I don't ride a bike anymore is because I am too selfish would be on the bike more than with my family and  I cant ride one like a civilised person

If I could afford a car, this would be the car I would be driving in this colour  http://www.fanpop.com/clubs/exotic-c...i-veyron-photo

----------


## adrianh

Look, I really love cars, but not the wannabe cars. 

My absolute favourite is the Pagani Huayra

http://www.pagani.com/huayra/default.aspx

What makes this car special is that Horacio Pagani is an artist, he is a visionary who is able to fuse art and engineering. Each and every part is crafted not only for engineering excellence but also for aesthetics. The Huayra is not a car, it is a Leonardo Da Vinci masterpiece.

A close second is Aston Martin - Aston's are also works of art, an Aston Martin is like an confident elegant lady in an evening dress, it's not in your face but you know that it is pure class.

The run of the mill brands simply cannot match these cars because they are soulless, they are designed by teams of engineers who design to profit from the masses - there is simply no art in them. BMW, Merc, Jag, etc have all become the same, they are like Ipods, each year you toss it out and get another one.

The 20th century brought plastics and mass production but at what cost....the cost is that of craftsmanship and artistry, I don't want a R700K Merc that is kitted like the space shuttle, I want a car that has a soul. Give me a '68 Mustang, a '70s Stingray, what about a Camaro SS, a Streetrod or even a Ratrod. Nah, I'll rather have a 40 year old big block V8 with a blower, a limited slip diff, straight pipes and no electric windows...

----------


## tec0

I like older cars not supper old or classic cars just nice old cars like 3 door VW GTI original or little Tarzan Mazda stuff like that. I like a car that is a bit "weathered".

----------


## HR Solutions

I'm afraid I agree with Adrian here .  I really don't give a damn about the persons salary as league mentioned !!!!! Who really cares ? I have just bought my FIRST new car but that means nothing .  I Have always driven second hand for years.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Those are some nice car this is one of my favorites and yes it's a merc as well I want to get one as a daily driver when I can.This to me is old school class,I'm not a fan of these dim a dosen car that look like dinky toy's and a big block sure can make the adrenalin pump but the imports is beautiful as well. 

http://www.stanceworks.com/2012/12/b...mercedes-benz/ 

And please don't get me wrong guys I don't judge others by the things they own,I'm just saying a I like a good car weather old,new or what ever.I have just seen allot of dump people treat good people differently because of the things they own or the car they drive and I have seen it in business as well that's why I asked.

@adrianh if you don't mind with business does your brother have? And I'm a fan old old merc as well.

----------


## ians

Teco back in the 80's I had a GTI old golf 1 type, until I broke the gearbox, flying through the air, I must have landed wrong, that was the end of that GTI. I have always been a VW fan.

----------

tec0 (26-Aug-13)

----------


## adrianh

My brother got a BCOM LLB, CA and then an MBA. He spent 30 years in banking and then became the MD of Bank Windhoek for 5 years. He retired at 50 and spends his time wheeling and dealing and of course fiddling with model trains, planes and ships. His ex boss is a guy by the name of Koos Brandt who owns many many businesses in Namibia including Bank Windhoek.

He and Koos have brains that are able to hold the entire encyclopaedia Britannica and then some. My mind boggles at the depth of their thinking....I think that the size of my brain would lurk somewhere in a peanut sized deep recess of theirs...

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> My brother got a BCOM LLB, CA and then an MBA. He spent 30 years in banking and then became the MD of Bank Windhoek for 5 years. He retired at 50 and spends his time wheeling and dealing and of course fiddling with model trains, planes and ships. His ex boss is a guy by the name of Koos Brandt who owns many many businesses in Namibia including Bank Windhoek.
> 
> He and Koos have brains that are able to hold the entire encyclopaedia Britannica and then some. My mind boggles at the depth of their thinking....I think that the size of my brain would lurk somewhere in a peanut sized deep recess of theirs...


Wow sounds like a smart man,thank you.

----------


## adrianh

The guy is beyond smart yet he is one of the humblest people that I know. You see, that is what I mean about people who have real money, you and I dream about having a R2mil car, they can afford to have 10 and a Learjet yet they choose to drive a piece of crap....yes my mind boggles too....I am the one who would build a runway in the back yard for the Lear just because I can....

Maybe that is exactly why they become so wealthy, they make money just for the fun of wheeling and dealing rather than living the high life...I dunno, thinking about it makes my brain hurt!

----------


## ians

I think you hit the nail on the head, with a degree you separate the hard working fools from the smart people, unfortunately I fall into the uneducated fool category. If I hadn't wasted all that time in my life working like a dog, and educated myself instead. I would be very smart rich man today, instead after 22 years in business I still count the pennies I make instead managing my wealth. 

Let this be a lesson for all you youngsters out there, education is the key to success.(cash is king but without being educated on what to do with it chances are you gona waste it) If you want to work hard all your life become an artisan, if you want to enjoy the riches of life, get educated with a degree.

I still believe that if I go back and finish my studies or at least study to become a businessman or how to manage my money, I could change my future. I have tons of experience just not the certificate on the wall. 

Like Adrian, I work like a dog, call them hobbies or what ever you want, you still have to work to make a living. Smart people make other people work to get rich, by making that statement we open a whole new thread (what is rich?) :Wink:

----------


## Dave S

I love cars too, the technology used to manufacture them is some of the best "mettle" since the building of the ark. My first car was a 1965, 1.5L,Ford Lotus Cortina, and had I known that the '65 genuine Lotus would be worth about R500K today, I would have kept it. I traded this on a Mini 1275E, had loads of fun with it before it was rear-ended and written off, then came my Mazda 323 RWD, Citi Golf 1.3 4-speed 1988, Ford Bantam Explorer 1.3, 1994, Mercedes E320, 1997, Toyota Rux RX1.6, 2003. Today, however, I don't even own a car, the Chev. Corsa bakkie I drive belongs to the company. The wife runs around in a little Hyundai Atos (a very impressive little car) and I'm busy with a rebuilding project on a 1969 Mini MK2, 1000cc, but that's going to take a couple of years.

I especially love the old rare cars, 1948 Tucker, 1960's Jaguar e-Type, etc.

----------


## ians

Found this on Saturday, only the wheels are not original, everything else, including the seats are original. One of my all time 80's favorites, all the mates back in the day had or wanted one of these. Considering back in the day they where just over R3000, this would have been a good investment if you could sell it for that price today.

Back in the day we would jack up the back suspension, bigger back rims with 225 tyres, noisy exhaust, big sound and a small back scoop you were the man and if you could find the RS2000 well you where king.

----------


## ians

Dave you want to know something really scary, when I purchased the house I live in, there was an MG the one that looks like and e type jag with the long bonnet parked in one of the garages, was auctioned off for around R20 000, still had the black leather seats and everything else original, chrome bumpers the works. A person contacted me a couple months after I purchased the house and told me he had offered the previous owner  R250 000 for the car.

One of my customers has just imported a left hand drive old mustang from the USA, cleaned it up a bit and now it is apparently worth R650 k, makes you think buying old cars and restoring them could be a good business venture. 

Another customer is sourcing and fixing up old V8 bakkies, making a small fortune selling them.

----------


## tec0

> Dave you want to know something really scary, when I purchased the house I live in, there was an MG the one that looks like and e type jag with the long bonnet parked in one of the garages, was auctioned off for around R20 000, still had the black leather seats and everything else original, chrome bumpers the works. A person contacted me a couple months after I purchased the house and told me he had offered the previous owner  R250 000 for the car.
> 
> One of my customers has just imported a left hand drive old mustang from the USA, cleaned it up a bit and now it is apparently worth R650 k, makes you think buying old cars and restoring them could be a good business venture. 
> 
> Another customer is sourcing and fixing up old V8 bakkies, making a small fortune selling them.


My uncle does exactly that and he is doing well rebuilding old V8 monsters. I remember when we where younger we would get into that old ford granada with a chevy v8 big block engine 4 speed auto "only thing that could handle that kind of power" and just drove. There is nothing like that engine running on the open road. 

I loved it... See for us it wasn't about the destination... It is about getting behind the wheel.

----------


## adrianh

R64K is a bit steep for that car.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Does anyone have any good stories about successful people what started from nothing,you know like Richard Branson? I love those stories of how they made a success from nothing and not just chase the money but actually enjoy doing business and the rewards it offers?Maybe someone here has a story of his own?

----------


## tec0

It seems like a lot of money, My friend got himself a "almost" original GTI MK1 it is a bitty that people pull the motor. That said he paid R30k for it and invested some real money to get it fixed up. Did a lot of upgrades including ABS and all the rest. It will be a "go-fast hatch". Point is if you really really want something price is no longer an object. I know people that spend over a R100k on something they really like. This little Ford is a wonderful car to own really they don't build them like that anymore. 

I personally "if I had the funds" wouldn't think twice... I know them I like them and this one is really clean so well worth the investment. "if you are really into cars that is" 

That said anything that doesn't run on a computer is my friend  :Smile:

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> That said anything that doesn't run on a computer is my friend


Hahaha,yeah working on these new cars is nothing like tuning a carburetor.

----------

tec0 (26-Aug-13)

----------


## tec0

> Hahaha,yeah working on these new cars is nothing like tuning a carburetor.


 :No:  it is a nightmare... LOL Give me my old carbs I know just enough to keep them going  :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

> I think you hit the nail on the head, with a degree you separate the hard working fools from the smart people, unfortunately I fall into the uneducated fool category. If I hadn't wasted all that time in my life working like a dog, and educated myself instead. I would be very smart rich man today, instead after 22 years in business I still count the pennies I make instead managing my wealth. 
> 
> Let this be a lesson for all you youngsters out there, education is the key to success.(cash is king but without being educated on what to do with it chances are you gona waste it) If you want to work hard all your life become an artisan, if you want to enjoy the riches of life, get educated with a degree.
> 
> I still believe that if I go back and finish my studies or at least study to become a businessman or how to manage my money, I could change my future. I have tons of experience just not the certificate on the wall. 
> 
> Like Adrian, I work like a dog, call them hobbies or what ever you want, you still have to work to make a living. Smart people make other people work to get rich, by making that statement we open a whole new thread (what is rich?)



I dunno, some people have the Midas touch. We were talking last night and he said that he has already made more money this year than he ever made in any year before (no stress, just doing his own thing in his own way)

The rest of us will simply go through life muddling along. I agree, we, the stupid ones work our a$$es off whilst the clever ones leverage other people. The problem is that many of us simply do not have the mental capability to manage large organizations. The idea of "if you can dream it you can do it" is simply rubbish. We went to a house concert on Thursday evening and spent the evening with Terra Naomi. No matter what I do, I will never ever play guitar like her or sing like her because I am rather tone deaf. I cannot remember simple things so I will never ever manage a large business. The point that I am trying to make is that we all have our place in the universe and some happen to be good at making money. Each of us are different and good at different things, I think the trick is to accept one's limitations and live a satisfying life in spite of what those limitations might be.

----------


## Dave S

> R64K is a bit steep for that car.


No Adrian, R64K for that car is not a bad price, it was the last model of that era and that adds value, in another 10-20 years that car will easily sell for R150 to R250K. Pity it's been modded, Front spoiler, exhaust, door mirrors, wheels, etc.

----------


## ians

I agree Adrian.

Dave, or R600 k as in the case of mustang, the thing is as old as the hills but worth a mint, it doesn't even have head rests

----------


## ians

I don't have time this morning to go into details, but some thing interesting about older folk, I found that the 2 "richest" people I know personally, both worked for companies and only started their companies after the age of 45 and both worked their butts off, they are both in their 70s,  one doesn't work anymore and his wealth is determined by the interest rate and the other still works, his wealth is determined by both the interest rate and income from the business he still runs, I give it 5 - 10 more years and the kids will destroy (spend) his hard earned money.

----------


## Dave S

> Dave you want to know something really scary, when I purchased the house I live in, there was an MG the one that looks like and e type jag with the long bonnet parked in one of the garages, was auctioned off for around R20 000, still had the black leather seats and everything else original, chrome bumpers the works. A person contacted me a couple months after I purchased the house and told me he had offered the previous owner  R250 000 for the car.
> 
> One of my customers has just imported a left hand drive old mustang from the USA, cleaned it up a bit and now it is apparently worth R650 k, makes you think buying old cars and restoring them could be a good business venture. 
> 
> Another customer is sourcing and fixing up old V8 bakkies, making a small fortune selling them.


You know how many times we all make those mistakes, by not knowing the true value of something we have.

Provided that Mustang is from the '60's and is in mint original condition, I can see how it will fetch R650K

Building-up old cars is a very costly exercise, but it can make money, if you're building the right car. Take for instance the Mini Cooper 'S' from 1960's, would have cost about 150 pounds new, if it has a racing pedigree it will be more than R700K today. Or the Mini mk1 from the 50's, you would've found them in a lucky packet (not literally) back then, I know of one that has just auctioned for R379K, in perfect original condition.

----------


## Dave S

If you have a 1948 Tucker, I want to be your friend, it's worth about  R5.2M, but there were only 152 production models ever made... rare  indeed.

----------

tec0 (27-Aug-13)

----------


## ians

The trick is parts, to keep it original.

----------


## tec0

Yes getting original parts is really important. For the most part you can get almost anything for a VW Golf MK1 I want to restore my old 1990 City Golf. It is in real good condition as is got it with a couple of dings and that but it will be well worth restoring it keeping it as original as possible. None of that big sound all that crap. I might lose the door handles... Install a "door popper" system and upgrade to ABS I never liked drum breaks. Other then that I am keeping the 4 speed and the 1600 engine as original but may upgrade the white golf rims to the stainless steel 14" rims they look the same but are much much more durable.  I am keeping the original colour but will add double coats and do a stone chip finish underneath to prevent rust. Will also do a special rust treatment coating inside the door itself and drill a small hole so that "if" water gets in it can get out.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> The trick is parts to keep it original.


I like old classic cars but what I like even more is when you take an old classic and make it drive like an new one,I don't like feeling like I'm driving a boat when I go around a corner and don't mean put big sound in tint the windows...etc I mean like this.

----------

tec0 (27-Aug-13)

----------


## KimH

I love old cars, especially Beetles, Can Am's, old split window VW busses and would absolutely kill to get my hands on a Capri Perana V8 of course to restore, brand and use for the business.  Fortunately I don't drive around much, current fuel prices would bankrupt me!

My daily driver is a 120i bimmer and is pretty ok as far as cars go, but V8's have always just rocked my world.... I'm a machie's daughter and learned to enjoy cars, racing and all that good stuff when I was just a little girl  :Wink: 

A client of mine has a victorian style coffee shop in Parklands and has just purchased a restored Morris Minor which he intends branding, can't wait to see the finished product.

----------

tec0 (27-Aug-13)

----------


## tec0

Capri Perana V8 Now that brings back memories... Waterproofing takes much much longer than most people would care to admit. 



Wonderful car... Yes like most cars of that time they had there problems but if you got it on a "Wide enough" road my word HAHAHA FUN FUN FUN FUN  :Smile:

----------

KimH (28-Aug-13)

----------


## tec0

Then you get the original tough guy "1961 Willys Jeep" my word this thing will find new and amazing ways mess around with your vertebra but it will outlast anything...

----------


## Blurock

A Ford Mustang from the 60's just gives me goosebumps. And then a Ferrari.... true icon of sports racers.

----------


## adrianh

There was a time when Ferraris were great but these days they are also much of muchness. I mean really, how could they call their latest car La Ferrari.  The same happened to Lamborghini, their cars are a designers wet dream, the latest one looks like it comes straight from a Batman movie.

----------


## tec0

Then there is this little devil the Porsche 356 convertible air-cooled engine was a mess but the overall look of the car makes up for the shortcomings. 



Then there is "little Bastard" aka Porsche 550 Spyder

----------


## ians

We all forgetting the car, for some it was a land mark in your life, for others the first time car, and for myself the first car I ever tried to drive without success, so I stuck to motor bikes until I had my code 14 license. Anyone guess which car I am referring to?

----------


## KimH

A beetle perhaps?

That was my first car, my dad bought it off one of his clients for 500 bucks - rust bucket of note.  I worked 2 jobs for nearly a year, saved and had her customised.

1. Total rust removal and respray (VW wildfire - loads of base coat / clear coat  the sheer depth of the paint was awesome)
2. Lowered front suspension
3. 14 inch Rostyles (of course)
4. Sentra GXEi Seats front and back
5. Total interior re-upholster (roof lining, carpet and had a thick speaker cover made up for the hole behind the rear seats)
6. Electric window kits in front
7. Short shift gear kit
8. Twin Weber 36 IDA's  (yeehaa)
9. Couple of minor engine tweaks  (kicked gti ass on pull)   :Smile: 
10. Wildcat system

Sold her in '94 for 20k - the guy that bought her came around with his girlfriend one evening to collect the left over paint and he wasn't happy with something in the steering so I took them both for a drive, my style of driving was a little unladylike and he almost puked when I pulled her sideways around the corners to test the steering.  Wussy lol!!
Do miss her sometimes and have considered doing another one - but it's just not worth it these days.

----------


## adrianh

@Kim - stunning, its great to see a lady who knows a thing or two about cars.

....this is my dream girl  :Embarrassment:

----------

KimH (28-Aug-13)

----------


## IanF

My first car was a beetle, but it couldn't beat a lamp post after exams. Then I got a Giulietta what a nice car except for overheating.

----------


## hanovercs

I've got a Citi Golf 1.4i.  Simply love all the add-ons available...and that costs money. So don't judge the car.

----------


## KimH

> @Kim - stunning, its great to see a lady who knows a thing or two about cars.
> 
> ....this is my dream girl 
> Attachment 3900


I'd donate a kidney and spleen just to get either of my BOYS interested in cars   :Smile:

----------


## adrianh

What are your boys into?

----------


## ians

Kim you are correct a VW beetle.

----------


## KimH

> What are your boys into?


Mostly gaming and anything to do with their computers.  At least the older one makes a living out of it  :Smile:

----------


## ians

Since this thread started I have been paying more attention to older vehicles on the road, yesterday I got to see an old yellow left hand drive mustang with black leather seats, chrome bumpers etc, in mint condition.

I also noticed what looked like a Vauxhall, still original, still in the the pale blue with chrome bumpers etc.

----------


## tec0

> Mostly gaming and anything to do with their computers.  At least the older one makes a living out of it


Take your boys to the local tracks “safe racing” and the part responsible for “engine crazy” in there DNA will go on autopilot. Also the pretty girls help get things into perspective. Most mothers would rather they stay at home and “out of trouble” this basically does the opposite. 

Then they want fast cars and eventually get in trouble... 

I got my brother's 7 year old daughter to the point where she can build a computer from the ground up. Now her mother showed her the value of gardening and all that she loves that too... But she really really likes going fast and the speed bug is in the family so she wants a Porsche "a pink one at that"  

Now imagine my brother's face...  :Rofl:

----------

KimH (30-Aug-13)

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Since this thread started I have been paying more attention to older vehicles on the road, yesterday I got to see an old yellow left hand drive mustang with black leather seats, chrome bumpers etc, in mint condition.
> 
> I also noticed what looked like a Vauxhall, still original, still in the the pale blue with chrome bumpers etc.


That's what I'm talking about,haha your starting to become just like me.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Mostly gaming and anything to do with their computers.  At least the older one makes a living out of it


Take them drifting,they wont be the same,haha

----------


## adrianh

Kids sure are interesting, my eldest daughter (14) doesn't like me speeding, she cringes and moans. The youngest (12) thinks its the greatest, she just wants to learn how to spin doughnuts, do handbrake turns and drift. We spoke about defensive driving courses but I think that she is far more into OFFENSIVE driving.

----------


## KimH

LMAO  Tec0 and League.   :Big Grin: 

I've taken them both for special "bonding" drivews when I had my Audi TT - the older one hyperventilated and nearly passed out, the younger one loved it when the turbo kicked in and he got pushed back into the seat.... but alas still does not have an interest in cars beyond the occasional joy ride with mom.

----------


## ians

I think we all have our likes and dislikes, for me cars are no my thing, I am enjoying taking note of all the old cars around at the moment ( could be because I am getting old  :Wink:  ), but give me a super bike with a turbo and nos kit any day. 

I have always been a fan of motor bikes, even though I have spent years of my life physically challenged, it is hard to explain. Any opportunity I get to ride a bike I take it with both hands  :Big Grin:  People always ask me to teach them how to wheelie  a bike, I still cant explain it, give me a bike I go ride for miles on 1 wheel, my wife use to love it, sitting at 200 +, I think that's why she married me for the thrill, not what all your dirty are thinking  :Big Grin: 

At a bike rally in Richards Bay, I was showing off and at the end I had a person ask for a thrill ride up the road, so I did it, by the time we got back there was a line of 50 chicks waiting for their turn and boy did that blow some of their socks off. One got off the bike and couldn't even stand, she was shaking so much, when I think back it was a really dumb thing to do and lucky I didn't fall with one of them, but I am sure they still remember that ride still to this day  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave S

> I'd donate a kidney and spleen just to get either of my BOYS interested in cars


I'd donate the same to have her on my team of mechanics.

----------


## Dave S

> If you have a 1948 Tucker, I want to be your friend, it's worth about  R5.2M, but there were only 152 production models ever made... rare  indeed.


Just to make a correction, That's 5.2 Million Dollars, not Rands...

----------


## Dave S

Yeah The Beetles were great.. and even better without the orange thing in the background.

----------


## Dave S

To think it all started with these...

----------


## Dave S

I was trying to google some info about cars, did you know that cars before the 1900's didn't have the standard arrangement of pedals and gearshifts that we see today? These were apparently developed by the French back in 1887 (open to circumspection). Before this each car had its own unique controls.

----------


## Dave A

Do I like cars? Let me think about that...



 :Yes:  Just a bit, maybe.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Do I like cars? Let me think about that...
> 
> 
> 
>  Just a bit, maybe.


I would say a little,hehe

----------


## tec0

> Do I like cars? Let me think about that...
> 
> Attachment 3927
> 
>  Just a bit, maybe.


Nice!!!

----------


## Dave A

Yeah, it's a bit of a head-turner (as confirmed by the lass in the background). And it sounds pretty good too.

Not mine, unfortunately (in case anyone was thinking that). But I did feel compelled to take a snap, which means I probably must like cars too  :Wink:

----------


## ians

seems more people have the same bug, I noticed an old orange beetle today, normally I wouldn't have taken the time to notice it, but it was still original with all the steel bumper sand all.

----------

tec0 (02-Sep-13)

----------


## tec0

This is a cool little bug

----------

KimH (03-Sep-13)

----------


## carl0s

I like cars. I've had a couple of fun cars.
First 'nice' car was an Alfa GTV. It was a nice buggy. Nothing special underneath the skin though (Fiat Tipo!).
I always wanted a Toyota Supra, but thought by the time I was able to insure one, I'd be in my 40s and not want one.
Well I got lucky, a customer of mine at the time provided me a work car in exchange for work, and he was happy to fund a used car and insure me on his fleet policy, so I had my twin-turbo Supra mk4  :Smile: 
I subsequently crashed and killed it  :Frown: 
Then I got another - a facelift grey-import one.
Sold that after a while.

Most recent fun car has been a Mazda RX7 FD (the last gen curvy one), which I bought with a dead wankel, and fitted a 6.0 LS2 motor/trans into it that I imported from the states, out of a Pontiac GTO (Vauxhall Monaro). It's the same motor they use in the C6 Corvette and Camaros. Needless to say, that car was *mental*. The motor made 400hp and 400 foot-pounds of torque in the donor car. I didn't tune it, but I had wide pipes, no cats, and tubular headers, so it breathed a bit more easily. Must have been 410hp, and weighed maybe 1250kg, which I work out to be about 328hp per tonne. It was scary. There aren't many cars with the instant-on power of that car - partly because the gearing was quite low as well (it had the Mazda differential, which was meant for a higher-revving engine than the V8).

Anyway, I bought my first house and sold that car last year. I had stopped using it and was just driving my 11 year old E46 330i, which is still my main car now.

I bought a new project-car a few months ago. It's an E60 545i that had a few engine and auto-box problems. It's not far off being fixed now. I'll be converting it to LPG (autogas) like my E46 before it becomes my main car.

Obviously I'm getting old, but I've always loved autos, ever since the Aisin box of the Supra. The RX7 was a manual of course. Proper Dukes of Hazard driving in that thing..

----------


## adrianh

@carl0s - you got some nice cars there...you should post some pics.

----------


## carl0s

I've just collected a few and will host / upload them later  :Smile:

----------


## John Sebetsi

It doesn't matter what type of a car one drives, Business is Business. These are different worlds.

----------


## ghostwriter

> It doesn't matter what type of a car one drives, Business is Business. These are different worlds.


its called passion broer or you have it or you dont

----------


## Houses4Rent

I like classic cars - since a long time, but I only once had a pretty dead, but still reasonable looking Ford Taunus (they call it Cortina in the English speaking world). I think it was a 1600 from 1972. The ceiling was yellow from smoking  so I just took a roller and made it all red. That was fun. When I found rain worms under the foot mat I sold it along with a wreck for spares which I had bought for a crate of beer. That is about 25 years ago.
Now I finally have a garage and space for a proper classic. Being a German I am looking for a Benz W111 fintail like below. Does anyone have any tips or knows one for sale (Cape Town area)?

----------


## AmithS

@Houses4Rent - Beautiful car wish I could afford to get one too  :Smile:  always been a fan of the classic Mercedes Benz

----------

